# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Thực đơn hải sản đa dạng tại Biển Nhớ - Nhà hàng Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Nhà hàng Biển Nhớ*
> 
> _Số 5 Nguyễn Tất Thành, phường 12, quận 4, TP HCM (chân cầu Khánh Hội)
> 
> ĐT: (08) 3826 7997._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng Biển Nhớ_


*Ngoài món ăn từ hải sản sống, Biển Nhớ còn có các món ăn nhẹ: gân cá ngừ đại dương nướng, gà thả vườn nướng nước mắm…*

Nằm trong danh mục ẩm thực của trung tâm TP HCM từ hơn 3 năm qua, cùng với sự thay đổi chủ đầu tư, nhà hàng Biển Nhớ đã khoác lên mình một chiếc áo mới để đi vào hoạt động từ ngày 26/4. Với thế mạnh về vị trí đắc địa nằm sát bờ sông Sài Gòn và bến Nhà Rồng, nhà hàng đã được cải tạo, nâng cấp để khai thác tối đa thế mạnh sẵn có của mình.

Nhiều thực khách bất ngờ và thích thú khi khám phá ra nơi này, bởi chỉ cần qua khỏi cây cầu Khánh Hội là bạn đã bước vào một thế giới khác, một không gian tách biệt khỏi sự ồn ào của bờ bên kia, nhưng lại không trầm lặng.


Biển Nhớ có diện tích hơn 3.500 m2 rộng lớn, trong đó 70% là không gian mở nằm sát khúc sông đẹp của bờ sông Sài Gòn. Nhà hàng làm cho thực khách thư giãn và cảm thấy thoải mái khi vừa thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản, lại vừa có thể phóng tầm mắt ra xa để tận hưởng không gian thoáng đãng giữa trung tâm thành phố náo nhiệt.

Nhìn qua phía bên kia quận 2 là những khu nhà xinh xắn. Nhìn xa hơn chút nữa là cầu Phú Mỹ rực rỡ hay nhìn về bên kia trung tâm quận 1 lại là những cao ốc hiện đại. Khoảng 20h tối, thực khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng những con tàu nhà hàng chậm rãi lướt đi trong tiếng nhạc và những ánh đèn màu. Bên cạnh đó, thực khách còn được ngắm nhìn ở khoảng cách rất gần những chiếc tàu du lịch lớn, đưa du khách từ khắp thế giới đến với TP HCM.


Vào các dịp lễ lớn như 30/4, Quốc Khánh 2/9, Tết dương lịch, khi thành phố chờ đợi đến lúc bắn pháo hoa thì vị trí đắc địa của Biển Nhớ càng phát huy bởi thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức đại tiệc ánh sáng từ vị trí bắn pháo hoa nằm đối diện ngay bên kia sông Sài Gòn, phía quận 2.

Ngoài khu vực alacarte ngoài trời là 4 phòng riêng và một phòng lạnh lớn dành cho thực khách muốn ngồi trong máy lạnh nhưng vẫn có thể ngắm nhìn bờ sông, hoặc chỉ đơn giản là cần một không gian riêng cho những buổi họp mặt, tiệc tùng 50-80 khách. Nhà hàng còn có 2 sảnh tiệc cưới với sức chứa mỗi sảnh khoảng 300 khách. Đây sẽ là địa điểm để tổ chức cưới độc đáo bởi không gian đắc địa của Biển Nhớ nhưng chỉ với giá từ 3 triệu đồng mỗi bàn.


Là nhà hàng hải sản với hầu hết các món ăn được chế biến từ hải sản sống, nhưng thực đơn của Biển Nhớ vẫn đáp ứng yếu tố đa dạng bằng các món ăn khác ngoài hải sản, trong đó, phải kể đến những món ăn nhẹ được khách hàng ưa chuộng như: xúc xích Hong Kong, gân cá ngừ đại dương nướng, hủ tíu chà bông, chả giò - chả mực Biển Nhớ, gà thả vườn nướng nước mắm...




> *Nhà hàng Biển Nhớ*
> 
> _Số 5 Nguyễn Tất Thành, phường 12, quận 4, TP HCM (chân cầu Khánh Hội)
> 
> ĐT: (08) 3826 7997._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Nhà hàng Biển Nhớ_


Cùng khám phá* các nhà hàng ở Sài Gòn -  cac nha hang o Sai Gon*

----------


## khoan_gieng

Nhà hàng này mà tổ chức tiệc thì quá tuyệt  :cuoi1:

----------


## h20love

nhà hàng nhìn thoáng làm ng ta có cảm giác thoải mái

----------


## lovetravel

không gian rộng thật

----------

